
Linux vs. Windows (A Romance) - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2019/07/01/linux-vs-windows-2/
======
mikro2nd
I've been solidly wed to Ubuntu's prettier, lighter-weight cousin, Kubuntu,
for years now. But it's true she's been putting on a lot of weight lately, and
she's _always_ been flighty and capricious. ADHD, or does she just find me
boring? She keeps changing her mind, gratuitously insisting we acquire new
_stuff_ all the time, and all it does is clutter up the house with shit I
didn't want.

Maybe it's time... maybe I'm ready for a little fling on the side... And at my
age, too.

